

Art Is Long, Science Is Longer - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/101/in-our-nature/art-is-long-science-is-longer?utm_source=tss&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=linkfrom

======
lbostudio
Would Vesalius and his anatomical research be as known today if it weren't for
the artist who illustrated his book?? Art is longer.

